# I'm A Traitor



## oldman (Nov 19, 2017)

A friend of mine called and asked me who has the best fares right to Florida right now. I'm like, "What am I, a travel agent?" I told him I had no idea, but to check one of the big travel sites. I have noticed that not all airlines put their fares on most of the travel sites, Southwest being one of them. So, I thought, what the heck, I'll check Southwest for his dates. Sure enough, they are running a 3-day flash sale that ends tonight. Round trip from Baltimore to Tampa is $139.00 r/t. For this being almost winter, that's a great fare. In fact, that's a great fare anytime. 

I just had to call him and tell him and then he called me back and said that he purchased tickets for January and February. Sorry, United, you weren't even close, plus on Southwest, bags fly free.


----------



## terry123 (Nov 19, 2017)

I always fly SW and there is usually a fare sale when I fly.  I always check there first when I have to fly.  I like to visit my sister in Louisiana but they only fly to Nola from Houston so have to fly American Eagle.  I just assumed a few years ago they would fly into Shreveport, La from Houston but they don't.  I would visit her more often as she lives an hour from Shreveport and is so convenient.  Just can't afford $600.00 round trip on American!


----------



## Don M. (Nov 19, 2017)

We, too, always fly SW.  Their "Gotta Get Away" fares are usually about 1/2 of what most other carriers charge.  When we go to Las Vegas, the cost of flying is a fraction of what it would cost to drive...motels, meals, gas, etc., for 4 or 5 days on the road.


----------

